# Cannot install OS 9 after OS X



## Waxer (Sep 29, 2007)

I had OS X 10.4.10 on a G4 digital audio. I booted from the Tiger 10.4.3 retail disk and used disk utility to erase the disk (I wrote zeros to the disk) in Mac OS Extended format. I cannot boot the G4 into an OS 9 disk no matter what one I try. I have tried a 9.2.2 retail disk, a 9.1 (retail) and a 9.0 (retail). but none of them boot. I have a norton boot disk that boots fine. I think the system folder on that disk is 9.1. Why can I not boot any of these disks? I do not have my original G4 install disk and hence have the retail disk.

Please help!

Cheers.


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 30, 2007)

Hold the c key down on restart till the boot screen comes up to boot in os 9.

If that doesn't work, hold the option key down till you see three boxes appear on the screen. You can SLOWLY scroll through them till you see your cd icon. Others will be your OS X installation...


----------

